# Help with Record CLC 3



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

I have just purchased a Record CLC 3 lathe. The lathe is in good shape, and it cleans up nice. Everything is "true" on it, but I have a couple of problems. First of all, it has no manual. Not a big deal but I'd like to get attachments for it (like an outboard tool rest for turning plates/bowls when the head is swiveled. The company website wants 22bp for it which is about $40. Does anyone know an online resource for downloading the manual?

Second problem is a little bigger. The tool rest adjustment lever is froze. To make matters worse, it appears someone overtightened it and broke the casting that holds the vertical post. Any thoughts on how one might replace/repair etc? Anything aftermarket available?


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

You may be able to Google the manual.

Do you mean the banjo is busted? It could probably be welded/brazed if it's cast iron. Some of these machines are not made with the best quality cast iron, so welding could be iffy.

Here's a pic of a banjo I made to replace a cheap one, solid steel:



Haven't got around to painting it yet, compared to the cheapie on the right.


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*cool banjo*

Thanks Harrison. I'm a very experienced woodworker but this is my first lathe. I'm looking around at various postings etc, and I'm wondering: am I going to have to be a machinist to truly enjoy wood turning? 

And then I'm wondering, why is that thing called a banjo? :laughing:

I found a machinist to "fix" my banjo. He brazed/welded the casting but neither of us had confidence in it, so he drilled and tapped it with a set screw. Your picture is very propicious because when I asked him what he would do if it was his lathe he described exactly what you have pictured!


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*Manual available for anyone who cares.*

the manual is available from coronet but will cost about $45 american dollars.

I found a knowledge base on Record Power's website that was useful:

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/index.p...port&db=5&cc=1

Their website is a bit "fussy", but I found this to be more useful thant the website mentioned above. By the time you pay shipping on a chunk of cast iron from the UK, you may as well make friends with a local machinist and get spare parts made.


----------



## deewaltguy (Nov 10, 2010)

I have an old CLC3 and the manual is more like a pamphlet, certainly not worth $45.
My tool rest is also locked up. I removed the washer from the clamp and it now has a little more bite
good luck with it


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*Thanks for the reply*

I figured the manual was overrated. The tech at Coronet told me "it's totally useless from a user's point of view". What the what? So I kept looking.

Main thing was how to adjust the main bushing. I got her dialed in over the weekend and it's running sweet now. Still don't like the tool rest, but I'm not good enough at turning yet to worry about that detail!:icon_smile:


----------



## deewaltguy (Nov 10, 2010)

*CLC 3 manual*

if you still want the manual, I can scan in and email it to you


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*wow, thanks!*

That's really nice of you, it would be nice to have. I don't want to waste your time, though. Is there anything of value in it that you think would be useful for me?


----------



## deewaltguy (Nov 10, 2010)

*CLC3 lathe*



heart wood said:


> That's really nice of you, it would be nice to have. I don't want to waste your time, though. Is there anything of value in it that you think would be useful for me?



No, I don't feel the manual (pamphlet) is very useful. That doesn't mean you might not find it useful. Scanning & emailing are free. It's not a great task. Shoot me your email and I'll get it sent out. It's only 8-10 pages.

Pat


----------



## heart wood (Nov 3, 2010)

*cool*

you can send it to [email protected]

thanks!


----------

